# Pigeon losing weight



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

So I own 2 tumbler pigeons who live inside. Our house is about 64 degrees at night, 67 during the day. They're being fed chicken food, they used to be on pigeon feed but chicken feed is much cheaper and I've successfully raised pigeons on it. However, our female tumbler is losing weight. The male is in great condition, active, sleek feathers, however the female is losing weight. She's puffed up and not doing well. Ill try to weigh her tomorrow, though it may have to weight until Monday. Our gram scale is with a friend. She has been eating (I've seen the male sit there and watch her eat), he's not bullying her and I really would like for her to live. This is how the last one went down  
I have no idea what to treat for, what to look for, or anything. Her band is from 2013, so I can't say her exact age but from this year, and she does not have nodules in her throat. 

I can NOT lose her, I love her so much and one has already passed...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you are feeding them chicken scratch the protein level is not high enough. I believe scratch is about 8% where most pigeon feed is in the 14-18% or more range depending on the blend you are using. If you are feeding chicken pellets, then please advise the nutritional content and whether or not they are medicated pellets.

Has the female been laying eggs? If so, she may need some calcium in her diet. 

What pigeon medications do you have on hand?

Terry


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken layer feed - pretty high in calcium, and protein. 16% protein. I don't know the calcium, but its meant for layers so its probably pretty high, but everyone else is eating it and is doing fine. 
I have canker meds(aviotrich), electrolytes, and some drops for parrots that are sick. It's called 'ecotrition Marvel Aid' oral remedy. It's meant for all birds. However it expires 7/13 so that might not be an option... But I can get some more.
Lol I just read the expiration date.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you care for her as much as you say, then I would give them a pigeon mix. More expensive yes, but when you don't have that many birds then it really isn't all that much.
She should be on a heating pad set on LOW, to be warm enough. A sick bird needs warmth.
Keep her separate so that you can monitor her feed and water intake, and her droppings. If she isn't eating enough then you will need to hand feed warm, defrosted peas, which are easy to digest. You should order some Enroflox to have on hand, and a cocci med. If you keep pigeons, then you need to have a few meds in case of illness. It's too late to get them once the birds are sick. You have had other sick birds recently, so something could be going on that is contagious.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

No, I've had the same bird sick.
The same breed.
Same supplier.
Same gender.
The cock is 100% healthy, flips out at everything. Flies everywhere. Couldn't look or act more healthy.
Hens always slow and start to die.
None of my other pigeons are sick, either.
In fact, 2 of them were nesting. I kinda doubt a pigeon with a contagious disease would be raising squabs.

Well, Im giving up on this breed. If she doesn't make it, than that's it. I'm done with tumblers - clearly I wasn't meant to have them.

Ill order the meds. Thanks.


Oh and the cock has lived with both of the females who got sick/died, and he's still perfectly healthy. So whatever it is, it's not contagious, since they share food, share water, & share a roost / home.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

The cock can be sick but not showing syptoms or Or he may be the host body by which the disease moved to his two mates.
Did you worm your pigeons lately ?

where do you keep them?

is your loft damp?

since the only thing you observe is weight loss and fluffed up feathers that could certainly indicate any kind of disease starting from internal canker, yeast infection, coccidiosis, worms .. 
your pigeon should be kept separated , warm, and hand feeded if neccesary.

_I say don't give up you are meant just like me and like any other fancier or pigeon lover to look after his pigeons that's a part of the hobby I have been in the same situation you're in now. and I CERTAINLY found out by the help of the guys in pigeons Talk how to help pigeons having health issues, you could be a huge part of their healing or the contraty, the important thing is to love your pigeons that have nobody but you._


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> No, I've had the same bird sick.
> The same breed.
> Same supplier.
> Same gender.
> ...





Well these are some of your other posts. That is why I had mentioned that you have had sick birds lately. And yes, sick hens will try to raise squabs.

*
Stretched crop? Puss-filled crop?*
So it seems pigeons don't fare as well as chickens. So far, pigeons have been the most ill-stricken animals I've had here.
________________________________________________________________________

*Canker*
So I was showing my friend my pigeons and how HUGE the mondaines were. I grabbed a homer (for comparison) and noticed the side of her face was a bit swollen. Quick peak in the mouth - tada! Canker
______________________________________________________________________________


----------

